# Not sure about your neck of the woods but its very very windy here!



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

How is the weather men give you the severe weather warnings and nothing happens and then you are having a nice quiet night when the wind and rain comes from no where. Ok we are in a slightly elevated position with nothing between us and the Welsch hills but air but this is bad one of the worst I have seen and felt. As bad as last 18 Jan when the our shed roof flew half way up the garden etc.
If its not too late to batten the hadges out there in the north west around Cheshire then please do! I have just been out there doing it.
Hope you dont have yoo much damage.
love
Susie


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi susie...Well here is very windy..im almost concerned it will push the windows in!!

I will just have to check on everything tomorrow now and pray for the best..  xxx


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

Well, I knew it was windy last night.  It kept me awake.  When I got up this morning, things that are in the nooks and crannies around the house were all over the garden.  I had to go and rescue them, even before I had had my first cup of coffee   Think we have found everything.

One thing, I didn't expect to find, was the metal wheel barrow on the lawn, rather than up against the house.  Oh I am not sure how many worms, I have left in my wormery, which blew over last night.

The greenhouses tied to the fence stayed put.      It is a bit lop sided, but still there.  So at least I didn't lose,  my onion seeds.  I bought a 100 packets of seeds for 15 pounds, and there are only a few in each packet, so, if I lost my onion seeds, I haven't got any more.  The other things in the plastic green house, like peas, or spinach, I can replace, but not the onions.

So glad, I ran out of time this week, and didn't put up the cloches.  Goodness knows where they would have ended up.

Hope all is well with everyone else.

Lorna


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

oh dear lorna!!  Glad to see nothing was too damaged...We were lucky as every pot plant was still in its orginal place and standing...i am truely amazed! 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

hi girls
glad it was not too bad although sounds like you had to do a lot of running around this morning Lorna thats why I went out in in last night.  there were a few trees down,  lets hope thats the last of it.

special mum - good luck with your surge, looks like we had ours around the same time!

take care 
susie


----------

